# Do not forget that you have promised to bring me



## Lamb67

Do not forget that you have promised to bring me something from Rome.

_Noli oblivisci alicuius quod a Roma relaturum mihi te esse promiseris._

Perhaps eius could subustitute alicuius here.

Welcome your suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

This is my attempt :

_Noli_ _oblivisci te aliquid Roma veniens adlaturum mihi promisisse._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Noli obliuisci ut te ex Roma redientem aliquod adlaturum esse pollicitus sis


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

XiaoRoel said:


> Noli obliuisci ut te ex Roma redientem aliquod adlaturum esse pollicitus sis


 
Don't you think that _aliquod_ is always an adjective unlike _aliquid_, the pronoun that has to be used here and  that the preposition _ex _is usually dropped in front of a city noun ?  I am also wondering if _obliviscor_ can be followed with an infinitive clause .


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ese *ex* no es muy ciceroniano que se diga, pero no veo el problema de usarlo (sobre todo para explicarle el tema a un hablante nativo de chino).
En cuanto a la completiva de ut creo que tienes razón, Cicerón usa en el De oratore una completiva de infinitivo con obliuiscor. Paso a corregir la traducción según tus oportunas precisiones: 
*Noli obliuisci te (ex) Roma redientem aliquod adlaturum pollicitum esse*


----------



## relativamente

[B said:
			
		

> Noli obliuisci te (ex) Roma redientem aliquod adlaturum pollicitum esse[/B]



It is good Latin in my view.

According to the Lewis & Short dictionary one can chose infinitive clause or relative
: obliviscor, Roscium et Cluvium viros esse primarios, Cic.  Rosc. Com. 17, 50. — （ε) With a rel.clause: in scriptis obliviscebatur, quid paulo ante posuisset, Cic.  Brut. 60, 218. —


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thanks for your comments, XiaoRoel and Relativamente. Could you please explain why you have chosen _aliquod _?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Poruqe no es un interrogativo. Es lo que equivale al español _algo_, francés _quelque chose_.


----------

